# Anyone Know The Weight Differences...



## rideit (Feb 8, 2005)

Between a ‘18 Defy Advanced frame and fork, and a Defy Advanced SL frame an fork? 

Just curious.


----------



## rudge66 (Apr 1, 2019)

Giant Japan shows weights.


----------

